# Removing Clutch From Apron On  10l 1944 Heavy Ten



## joebiplane (Apr 2, 2015)

Evening gents,
I am well into the disassembly of my Cast iron Maiden  but I have run into trouble with the  Apron clutch removal.
I removed the LH threaded center screw and the  star Knob and I cannot get the 1 inch nut that is behind the knob,  to unthread.  The clutch, threaded draw-bar that runs down the center and the bushing that seems  to be what the large nut is threaded onto all turn with the clutch.
Holding the clutch does no good as the draw bar and clutch guts all turn inside the assembly.

I am using the restoration manual available in E-Bay  and it says to remove the star knob then hold the clutch on the rear of the apron and remove the nut.   And that is all it says about the star knob and goes into removingg the lever type cam assembly sometimes found on 10L's
the clutch was working just fine before I tore the machine down
Any ideas /  I'm certain I am just missing something.   I have done several Workshop 9" with no problems but this is my first heavy 10
HELP !!!!!


----------



## joebiplane (Apr 3, 2015)

never mind guys... It came to me in a dream.   I had to make a bushing that was the ID of the draw screw  and an   OD  that was small enough to let the large nut un thread over the bushing..     that way I could tighten the clutch in all the way so it wouldn't turn ( as the clutch is designed to do then I wedged a taper of wood to safely jam the worm gear then   I could  wrench the nud used in place of the star knob  and wrench the offending nut off the shaft.  I guess after 70 years it was on tighter than the proverbial anterior portion of a Rat's waste disposal system...
BUT    ALL'S WELL THAT ENDS WELL  !


----------



## joebiplane (Apr 3, 2015)

SCUSA me... I meant " Posterior"... not *anterio*r


----------



## Thoro (Apr 3, 2015)

HAHA!  good!


----------

